# Exactly how smart are Squirrels?



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I know one thing the Squirrels around my house know that when the skinny boy with the black stick comes out you better haul *** outta there. they know when I have the gun and when I dont.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

sit there for about 15 - 25 minutes, don't worry, they will not forget but deem you as not a threat. At that point they will come out and play.

Patience, is the key, however you must not be noisy, they know you are there, its just whether or not you are posing as a threat to them.

~Enjoy~


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.jibjab.com/view/180926
I would dare ask who is smarter, the SC Miss Teen or ......?

**Disclaimer**
Diggity knows that no squirrels were injured in this video.


----------



## kir_kenix (Mar 31, 2006)

i wouldnt say it has anything to do w/ how SMART they are, its just that squirrels have a very very short attention span. u see them in the yard all the time right, but u are probably out there for a while and they get used to you and decide that you arnt going to eat them. then you come outside later with ur rifle and they want to hide again. try sitting down and not moving much or making any noise, they will reappear when they get restless.


----------

